# '91 8/28



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

This freebie was a backup for my restored 8/26 tracker 2. The tracker got too hard for my 75yo body to turn so it was sold a few weeks back. For our first snow I used my Bobcat. Yesterday decided to try the MTD. It worked well but was noisy. Today I cleaned the drive disc and wheel. Then poked a drill in gearbox fill hole and found lots of metal flakes. Expecting the,worst I stripped it apart (the pulley removal was a tough fight). The bearing at the pulley end had completely fallen apart i.e. no balls! Luckily the flakes I thought were steel turned out to be aluminum so the worm gear is fine. I don’t know if they were saving money using that gear but a new brass gear and bearing are already ebayed for about $30. This 30yo machine is well made and deserves preservation. G.J.


----------

